# Pregnancy Symptoms - is this normal?



## Hippo (Jan 9, 2005)

I have done a pregnancy test and it is positive.  By my dates i believe I am 6 weeks.  I have been feeling really sick which I know is normal but I have also been feeling light headed and spaced out.  Is this normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

This can be normal in early pregnancy and can be helped by increasing fluid intake.  

Congratulations

Jan


----------

